# Hi all ! I am new here !



## findthatgirl (Jul 28, 2008)

I am looking forward to interacting with fellow writers, and posting some of my work on here....

Cheers!


----------



## terrib (Jul 28, 2008)

nice to have you, thatgirl


----------



## Sam (Jul 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Industrial (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome to la forums


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Battlemage (Jul 28, 2008)

Lifts a Long Island...

Cheers!

-Battlemage


----------



## Damien. (Jul 28, 2008)

welcome welcome *offers blue gummy sharks*


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## bpastermack (Jul 29, 2008)

From one newbie to another.  Welcome!


----------



## shraga (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## ohdear (Jul 29, 2008)

check out the games section for some fun.
I am new too, but it is fun so far.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello there and welcome to the forum


----------

